# Ok, haven't been here in a while... need



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

well I haven't been here in awhile... so I'm real behind... I have a Huges Direct TV seires 2 and a philips seires 2...

they both have version 6.2 and I zippered them, been over a year now I believe..

the only problem I have had is the script that rebooted them twice I week has stopped for some reason... on both of them... so there not rebooting any more, I have rebooted them myself, but the scipt still is working any more...

well, my ? is, is there a nerver version of the tivo software? I thought I seen some talk of 6.2a on here? also is there a newer version of the zipper, and how would I upgrade my boxes? do I need to put the 6.2 image back on and let them dial in and update and then re-zipper again? If so, then I will lose all my shows right?

I also see with the DST stuff, my time is off now... so what do I need to do to bring my boxed up to date?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

DST is just cosmetic. Check and see if you have the slices for 6.2a by doing the following command:
mls /SwSystem | tivosh 
Post the results so I can continue to help you.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> DST is just cosmetic. Check and see if you have the slices for 6.2a by doing the following command:
> mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> Post the results so I can continue to help you.


I hate to say this, but I can't get the mls command to work... I telneted into the tivo and typed that command but I get a "command not found"

ok, NM, I got it, I typed tivosh first @ the prompt, then type the command you gave me... this is what I got...

6.2-01-2-301


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Whoops sorry.... I messed up.... try this one:
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> Whoops sorry.... I messed up.... try this one:
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh


ok, did that too, got the same...

6.2-01-2-301 - this is on the philips...

on the huges I got this...

6.2-01-2-151


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I need the whole output to see if the slices are there.
If you don't have any that say 6.2a, please follow the following instructions:

http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/core slices.zip

http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/6.2a-01-2-151.zip - Download for Hughes
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/6.2a-01-2-301.zip - Download for Philips

Download the core slices and the slices for your model. The last 3 digits in the slice file is the first 3 digits of your TSN / Service Number.
Unzip the downloaded slices
Make a new folder on your tivo under /var called slices
FTP the slices into /var/slices
Open Telnet
Run the following command:
dbload /var/slices/*.slice
Delete the /var/slices folder after the above command has completed.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

sorry, this is all that showed up..

Philips...

Name: Type: FsID Date Time Size

6.2-01-2-301 tyDb 1195220 04/21/06 01:22 724
ACTIVE tyDb 1195220 04/21/06 01:22 724

Huges...


6.2-01-2-151 tyDb 37036 04/10/06 03:15 724
ACTIVE tyDb 37036 04/10/06 03:15 724






I downloaded the files, but ?, how do you creat a folder in the telnet and permission it? I tried to create it via FTP but it says it's a read only file system... I can't remember how in the heck I did this over a year ago...


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay, follow my steps above. Then reply here.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> Okay, follow my steps above. Then reply here.


sorry, but how do you create and permisson a folder via telnet? I tried with my ftp client, but it says it a read only file system... I remeber there was some command you have to run... but I can't remeber...

btw- thanks alot for helping me out...


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

go into telnet and type rw. then mkdir /var/slices


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I am on my way out so I will tell you what to do to finish:
download this: http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/62a.tivo.diff.tgz
and
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/updateActive.tcl
and this:
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/62a.tivo.diff.tgz
place them all in /var/upgrade on your tivo. 
then run the 2 scripts
Chris


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> I am on my way out so I will tell you what to do to finish:
> download this: http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> and
> http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/updateActive.tcl
> ...


yeah, I figured out the RW before I got you reply, I copyied the slices over and ran the command you gave me... ( I only did this on the philps, since this is my extra tivo, want to test on there first..) now when I do the mls commad I see the 6.2a-01-2-301 on there now..


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> I am on my way out so I will tell you what to do to finish:
> download this: http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> and
> http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/updateActive.tcl
> ...


how do I run the scripts?

also, you listed 3 things to d/l above, but the first and last one are the same file..


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> I am on my way out so I will tell you what to do to finish:
> download this: http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> and
> http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/updateActive.tcl
> ...


well, I copied the 2 files, and run "tivosh updateActive.tcl" then I reboot the box, it now says the verison is 6.2a so I guess I did it right? the time is still off, was this suppose to fix it, or is there something else I need to do?

I still don't know what the fakecall (which reboots the box twice a week quit working, this happened about 6 months ago...


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

whoops... I was at the beach... let me give you the last script to run:
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/install62a.tcl
cd to the folder then run the following command:
tivosh ./install62a.tcl
C


----------



## demon16v (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Chris,
Looks like you have a real handle on this, but Im a real dummy when it comes to this and I know you made it easy for TheWraith but, could you give me a little help. I did get the slices on to the HD, I see them in mls. Where do I go from there? Where do I put the scripts? How do I install the scripts? What codes do I use in telnet? Anything I could just cut and past in telnet would be great.

Thank you,
Jon


----------



## SBI (Feb 12, 2004)

May I jump in?

This is what I have in my zippered RCA DVR:

Basement-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 489148 05/21/05 14:59 724
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 3357625 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 3357629 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 3357630 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 3357631 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 3357632 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 3357633 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 3357634 02/17/07 08:25 700
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 3357635 02/17/07 08:25 700
ACTIVE tyDb 489148 05/21/05 14:59 724

Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo#

What does it mean in terms of the new DST? The time on the guide still shows the old time, but will it still record on time...?

Thanks!!


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been asked by BTUx9 to refer you to the thread for information. Please see it here:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660&page=1

If you still need help, please post here or in that thread. Be sure to read the entire first page, and the rest if your problems are not fixed.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> whoops... I was at the beach... let me give you the last script to run:
> http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/install62a.tcl
> cd to the folder then run the following command:
> tivosh ./install62a.tcl
> C


I already ran the other scirpt,and then deleted the upgrade folder, do I create the folder again and run this file and then delete the directory, or do I need to copy the other 2 scripts back and then run this?


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

The_WRAiTH said:


> I already ran the other scirpt,and then deleted the upgrade folder, do I create the folder again and run this file and then delete the directory, or do I need to copy the other 2 scripts back and then run this?


You need to recreate the folder. you only need the one script.
C


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

chris22 said:


> You need to recreate the folder. you only need the one script.
> C


worked fine, my times are correct... I delted the folder after it rebooted...

thanks for the help...


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

No problem, the best way to thank me is by joining bigcrumbs as an earner (See my signature).


----------



## SBI (Feb 12, 2004)

chris22 said:


> I have been asked by BTUx9 to refer you to the thread for information. Please see it here:
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660&page=1
> 
> If you still need help, please post here or in that thread. Be sure to read the entire first page, and the rest if your problems are not fixed.


Was this response for me?
Can you at least tell me if I *need* to this update based on the version that I have?

Thanks!!


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

You need to update.
download this: http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/62a.tivo.diff.tgz
and
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/updateActive.tcl
and this:
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/install62a.tcl
Telnet and run the following commands:
rw
mkdir /var/slices
Upload them to your Tivo in /var/slices
Run the following commands:
cd /var/slices
chmod +rwx ./*
tivosh ./install62a.tcl
reboot

<LOGIN TO TELNET>

tivosh ./updateActive.tcl
reboot

Your done. Should take 5 mins. Is something goes wrong, please copy the script's output.


----------



## SBI (Feb 12, 2004)

I really appreciate your help!!

This is what I got after the tivosh ./install62a.tcl and I think it's not what I was suppose to get...  

Basement-TiVo# rw
mounting read write
Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo# mkdir /var/slices
Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo# cd /var/slices
Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo# chmod +rwx ./*
Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo# tivosh ./install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "./install62a.tcl" line 92)
Basement-TiVo#
Basement-TiVo#


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Looks like 62a.tivo.diff.tgz didn't make it to your /var/slices directory. Double check to make sure it's there.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Reupload the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz and rerun the following command
chmod +rwx /var/slices
then rerun the instructions.
-Dude


----------



## judicata (Feb 23, 2004)

I successfully updated my Hughes from 6.2 to 6.2a using BTUx9's excellent install62a.tcl script (thanks BTUx9, chris22, and everyone else for their helpful posts).

Beforehand, I confirmed that my unit does not have the 6.2a slices by using the following command:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

I now have two questions.

1. Since I already updated to 6.2a, is it too late to manually install the slices so that I can use updateActive.tcl?

2. My system currently reports using -351 rather than the -151 you'd expect for a Hughes. (I understand that it's because of the image I used when I originally hacked). So should I transfer the -351 slice because that's what I currently have, or should I transfer the -151 slice to return the system to what it actually is? The following thread suggests that either would work, but I haven't heard whether anyone has successfully returned from -351 to -151.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342507

Thanks in advance for everyone's guidance!


----------



## SBI (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you all very much. You help is greatly appreciated!!

Quick interesting note - before the update I noticed last night that some channels had the correct programs based on the new time (even though the guide showed the old time), however some channels showed programs based on the guide, for example TLC. I don't understand how could that be.

Thanks again!


----------



## judicata (Feb 23, 2004)

I have an update to my previous post. I took the plunge and transferred the proper slices to my Hughes unit (-151) rather than the ones for the software actually on my unit (-351).

Chris22's guide for adding slices worked beautifully, and the command "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" confirmed that the -151 6.2a slices are present, though 6.2 -351 is still listed as ACTIVE.

After a reboot, I ran BTUx9 updateActive.tcl script, but received the following error:

Versions: Current= 6.2-01-2-351, New= 6.2-01-2-351
Current version already active
ServiceConfig already set to current version

Before running updateActive.tcl, I chmod 755'd it. The Tivo was in read-only. Is this because I attempted to use the -151 slice to match the box, rather than the -351 slice to match the software?

Thanks for your help!

UPDATE: For anyone with similar problems, my error message from updateActive was in fact due to the fact that my Hughes set was running 351, but I'd loaded the slice for 151. Using the slice for 351 solved the problem. I was then able to use BTUx9's changeModel.tcl script to return the Hughes to 151 (because I had previously loaded the 151 slice).


----------

